# No more tanks?



## DownHill (Oct 15, 2010)

Do you think the manufacturers are trying to push the tank out of the market in favor of tankless? 

Just keep seeing gas tank water heaters go up, up, up. A direct vent 50 Rheem quoted at about a grand recently. 

Wondering...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm putting in a ECO18DVN3 as soon as I get a RTG20111-1 to go with it. 


Know what I mean? Gene?


----------



## DownHill (Oct 15, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I'm putting in a ECO18DVN3 as soon as I get a RTG20111-1 to go with it.
> 
> 
> Know what I mean? Gene?


Are we talking in secret code? 

"The blue dog will wait at the mailbox and howl at the moon when turkeys are around."


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

:yes:


I was supposed to install it tomorrow, but I told them they need that part so they can clean the compartment. Otherwise it will be an issue. 


Guy from Rheem said no regular maintenance. ???


Said an error code will show up, then you clean it. :blink:


Hrmmm...


Hmm..

Told him I had to get back to my vodka. :laughing:


----------



## DownHill (Oct 15, 2010)

Installed Rheem and Rinnai. Both have been good units. 

Just couldn't believe that quote for a Direct Vent. Used to be $500.00+- for a tank or $1,000.00+- for a tankless then installation costs. 

Steered toward tank many times with those numbers. 

Now if a situation calls for a tank that's a grand or more.....might steer towards tankless.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Like it or not, increased energy efficiency is the future. And I don't think tankless is really the final answer, I like the heat pump water heaters, and of course solar is awesome.

I'd like to build a solar house. Someday I'd to live off of the grid and have solar radiant heat, solar electricity and solar hot water. No more utility bills. Sunshine is powerful and FREE!:thumbup:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I think tankless is probably the wave of the future, but I'm still not 100% sold on them for every application.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I like the Hybrids Enternal for one. Just paid $1020 for a Rheem DV.


----------

